
Ask HN: Why are there no glucose measurement sensors? - danielschonfeld
Why are there no sensors that one can buy at all to measure glucose in the blood so diabetics could build their own glucose measurement devices?<p>Is there something inherently hard about producing such a sensor say as a pressure or temperature sensor or is it patented and we&#x27;re all screwed because of that?<p>Thanks!
======
1123581321
There's a lot more activity around intercepting output from sensor-transmitter
combos like Dexcom and building a better receiver, or looping the data into a
pump. Take a look at this, for example:
[http://www.nightscout.info/](http://www.nightscout.info/)

A DIY sensor needs to either be some kind of test strip or a needle. Both are
a lot easier to just get through insurance than to mimic.

I'm sure you could perform the chemical reactions yourself, but you'll
probably find whatever you make will need to be replaced frequently.
Meanwhile, the software, modified Android phones, etc. last a long longer, so
that's where is the action.

~~~
danielschonfeld
The software modified Android phones? you mean the ones using xDrip or what
are you referring to?

~~~
1123581321
Sorry, that's all I meant. I thought I read people were flashing ROMs to get
some benefit, but I googled and don't actually see evidence of that.

Some people write bespoke apps for their data, but that's obviously not
typical.

------
ruraljuror
You might be interested in this recent episode of the Hanselminutes podcast:
[http://hanselminutes.com/514/the-open-artificial-pancreas-
sy...](http://hanselminutes.com/514/the-open-artificial-pancreas-system-
openaps-project-with-dana-m-lewis)

------
HarryHirsch
What? Glucose test strips have been around since the 1960s, and they all use
the same principle - coulombmetry using the glucose oxidase/horseradish
peroxidase system.

The challenge for the homebrewer is to build something traceable. When you
measure blood sugar today the same sample should yield the same number - not
only today but also ten years from now. Yes, Theranos is fighting with
traceability, too.

~~~
danielschonfeld
Perhaps i phrased my question wrong. Are those test strips connectable in any
way to a home-brew device?

~~~
HarryHirsch
Can't see why not. Buy a pack, start experimenting. You need to sense current,
not voltage, so it will be a resistor and scope, not just a scope. Good luck!
The chemistry is established; the amount of glucose is proportional to the
charge that will flow through the thing.

~~~
danielschonfeld
I didn't realize thats how it works... I guess i was hoping for something more
like what the CGMs offer thats continuous and forever. I'm just so annoyed
with the prices of these CGM devices and their sensor replacement costs.

------
Raed667
There are plenty of "connected" GLUCO-MONITORING systems. A simple Google
search with those 3 keywords shows plenty of results.

